# One week to go



## Aidan's Mummy

This time next week I will be A Mrs :happydance:.


----------



## hopeandpray

Exciting! Have you much left to do?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Last check of the dresses on Thursday, last suit fitting today. Then check the flowers on friday and take everything to the hotel. Eeeeek :) x


----------



## maryp0ppins

good luck for tomorrow!
I got married 2 weeks ago and it went by so so quickly, my advice is to make sure you spend just a little time you and your new husband together just you, even if it is 5 minutes!!


----------

